# 2013 Winter Cam Classic 3D Shoot



## Bristol Hills (Feb 8, 2007)

The 3rd annual Winter Cam Classic will be held
Friday, Saturday and Sunday, February 22-24 at the PAC Center on the campus of Monroe Community College in Henrietta, New York.

This three-day archery event is comprised of two 21-target known yardage 3D
courses. Open Classes will have maximum shots to 60-yards while other classes will have shots to 35-yards. Competitors will have a chance to win prizes from the top companies in the archery industry! 


Several of these top archery industry manufactures will be on display to showcase new products, so bring the entire family and enjoy the fun! Spectators are admitted for free.

Online registration is open now for those wanting to select shooting times. Same day registration is also available at the door on Friday and Saturday.

The Winter Cam Classic is designed to be a fun event and to raise proceeds to help the Catch A Dream Foundation.

The Winter Cam Classic is sponsored in part by Elite Archery, Scott Archery, CBE Bow sights, Winners Choice Strings and Rinehart Targets.

To register online, view a complete list of sponsors, rules, event information, please visit www.wintercamclassic.com or follow the event on Facebook.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

TTT Going to be a great shoot.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I've been to both of the previous ones, and can tell you first hand that this is one of the BEST shoots I have ever attended. Huge turnout, awesome prizes, and great courses make it a shoot not to be missed.

See you there. I won't be shooting the tourney this year due to recent shoulder surgery, but still plan on attending.

Rob


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I am signed up. Can't wait to do this shoot. Have heard nothing but good about it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

registered already... what hotel is everybody staying in ...


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

there is a car load from here going as well. i think we are staying in the holiday inn


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll be there ready to rock some 3-D targets......


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I was hoping to make it but was just informed I'm too busy. Funny. I didn't think I was.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Mike we are staying at the Best Western.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone from the Kingston brockville area wanting to go
I want to go just looking for a co pilot

Tink


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

You can come with me and Bernie, but we are not stopping until we hit the winter nationals in Alabama


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol thanks Blake dont tempt me


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

looks like we have room for another pasenger if anyone is intersted


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Great shoot.Great prizes.This is the nicest facility I have ever shot in.Thks


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Winter Cam Classic and Rochester will probably remember the Canadians that invaded this year. Great representation from an awesome group of archers.

The shoot was fantastic, facilities were awesome and fun was had by all. Will be going back to this one for sure!!!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

excellent shoot for sure ..had fun .......You sure they want us back next year.. we need a shirt with just a Canadian flag forget the sponsor shirts .. yea team Canada.. at least 20 or more Canadians I think... Is there a site with all the final scores for all the categories and shooters


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

I know they have a website and previous year results are posted there. May take a few days, but 2013 should be up soon. www.wintercamclassic.com


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Did any Canadians win.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

cheaplaughs said:


> Did any Canadians win.


It was run a bit different then what you may be use to. There was a cut off number for each class and if over it you went on to the finals. Think it was the top 18 shooters from each class that won prizes in the end. After the top shooter of each class was selected another shoot off was done for the top archer award. It was lots of fun and lots of Canadians were in the top 18 of each class. In the end if you shot Friday and Saturday and made it to the finals on Sunday your first two days of scores were not used other than getting into the finals. It's on my list for next year as long as it won't interfere with a possible pig hunt.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds fun a lot of arrows for the weekend.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Christopher Perkins won Mens Open, Dan Dodge Placed Second in Mens Bowhunter, Katie Roth Placed second in Womens Open, And Charles Kelly, and Paul Shipclark made top 18 in Mens Open.


----------



## Screw face (Feb 14, 2013)

The shoots was a lot of fun, I think it was a tight fit for four guys on the line though other than that it was a good shoot


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

It was good to see alot of you fellas that I hadn't seen in quite a while, and great to see how well you all did. Wish I could have stayed for Sunday, but could only come down for the day Saturday. The only complaint I had with it was that it wasn't really condusive to spectators, and there were no pop ups. The first two years there were both pop ups, and bleachers for spectators, and we had a HUGE turnout of people just coming out to watch.

Congrats go out to all Canadian shooters that were there, and especially Chris Perkins for shooting clean all three rounds!!!

I'll be shooting it again next year, although it is getting harder and harder for me to make the top 21 and go to the finals, with the kind of scores you fellas were posting!!! ;-))


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Was one of the best run shoots that I have been to. Kudo's go out to the people who ran it.

Congrats to everyone who shot well. What a great Canadian presence at this shoot. 




Shoot off results copied from Facebook.

Hunter 
American Course Exotic Course Total
Name x Score x Score x Score

1 Adam Steck 13 210 210
2 Dan Dodge 14 208 208
3 Jeff Williamson 13 208 208
4 Bill Spicer 9 208 208
5 Josh Ferrell 9 208 208
6 Chris Wegner 12 206 206
7 Jim Mourey 11 206 206
8 Chris Wright 10 206 206
9 Jim Becker 10 206 206
10 Jeff Meyers 10 206 206
11 Nick Hrichan Sr. 9 206 206
12 Dave Ferguson 8 206 206
13 Dan Hann 8 206 206
14 Caleb Schilstra 11 204 204
15 Brandon Ferguson 9 204 204
16 Jason Doupe 8 204 204
17 Gary Flynn 8 202 202
18 Jeff Gailey 10 201 201
19 Josh Hynes 10 199 199
20 Bill Ramsey 10 197 197
21 Bill Dodge 7 197 197

Open 
American Course Exotic Course Total
Name x Score x Score x Score

1 Chris Perkins 15 210 15 210
2 Robert Dalfonso 12 208 12 208
4 Glen Bordwell 9 206 9 206
3 Jake Pawlowski 9 206 9 206
5 Jim Livak 5 204 5 204
6 Jeff Bordwell 7 202 7 202
7 Josh Webb 7 202 7 202
8 Jason Minnamon 9 201 9 201
9 Charles Kelly 7 201 7 201
10 Kirk Wilde 4 200 4 200
11 Michael Gates 5 199 5 199
12 Ryan Cox 8 198 8 198
13 Duane Kelly 6 196 6 196
14 Michael Matala 4 196 4 196
15 Brian Flaherty 5 195 5 195
16 Brandon Luckovitch 10 194 10 194
17 Paul Shiplark 7 193 7 193
18 Bob Maurer 4 191 4 191
19 Larry Smith 6 190 6 190
20 Mike Wilson 3 190 3 190
21 Pat Nash 10 189 10 189
22 David Neely 5 189 5 189

Women's 
American Course Exotic Course Total
Name x Score x Score x Score

1 Heather Pfeil 17 210 17 210
2 Katie Roth 10 206 10 206
3 Katie Bordwell 8 204 8 204
4 Renee Brouillette 9 194 9 194
5 Kate Jarvis 4 194 4 194
6 Melissa Grove 3 194 3 194
7 Emma Geisel 2 194 2 194
8 Daniela Webb 6 193 6 193
9 Lisa Pellegrin 6 189 6 189
10 Paige Casey 5 189 5 189
11 Lydia Durant 2 185 2 185
12 Colette Struthers 1 153 1 153


----------

